# Hub spacer washers



## Gavin Gilbert (15 Jul 2007)

Who sells 'em? I can't find any online. I need to respace an ancient 110OLN BH Airlite track hub to 120OLN


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

Have you tried SJS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sore Thumb (15 Jul 2007)

Not too sure but I get alot of my fixed parts from HubJub and they give great service.

http://www.hubjub.co.uk/


----------

